# Bottom label material



## genocyber (May 10, 2011)

What type of material would be best for bottom labels? Im looking to go printed an dont want anything silky.


----------



## InkChemist (Aug 19, 2010)

Can you describe the product?


----------



## RIIR (Jan 18, 2011)

The most common type of woven labels are damask woven labels. There are two types, 100 denier and 50 denier. Denier refers to the size of the thread. So 50 denier damask yarn is half the size of 100, allowing you to weave finer detail. These labels do not have a satin or silk finish and are probably what you're looking for.


----------



## InkChemist (Aug 19, 2010)

If the labels will be used for the bottom of a T-shirt, as RIIR mentioned that Woven labels are pretty common but also you can use Cotton twill, hemp, canvas, 100% poly/cotton, Taffeta and many other labels.


----------



## genocyber (May 10, 2011)

Yep there for tshirts, thanks for the info guys!


----------

